# nero error



## nicholls (Jan 24, 2006)

hello there im wondering if anyone can help i cant seem to make audio cds and it keeps coming up power calibration error this is the log that it sayscan anyone give me some advice thanks

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: -
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.74, size=164112 bytes, created 02/11/2004 12:54:32 

NT-SPTI used
Nero Version: 7.0.1.4
Internal Version: 7, 0, 1, 4
(Nero Express)
Recorder: <PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104> Version: 1.41 - HA 1 TA 1 - 7.0.1.4
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2000kB
Bus Type : default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ?
CD-ROM: <SAMSUNG DVD-ROM SD-616T >Version: F302 - HA 1 TA 0 - 7.0.1.4
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral : IC35L040AVVN07-0 atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : SAMSUNG DVD-ROM SD-616T atapi Port 1 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104 atapi Port 1 ID 1 DMA: On 

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
SAMSUNG DVD-ROM SD-616T D: CDRom0
PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104 E: CDRom1
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 40894464 (0) Byte
ShowDrvBufStat : 0
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 255MB (261616kB)
Free physical memory: 34MB (35432kB)
Memory in use : 86 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0) 

24.1.2006
Audio CD
19:56:25 #1 CDADOC -1 File Cdadoc.cpp, Line 1507
Audio item log info:
Audio document burn settings:
=============================
Burn mode: DAO,
CD Text: On,
Cache disk or network files: No,
Cache small files: No,
Cache files smaller than 65536 bytes.
Audio Multisession: No
List of audio tracks:
=====================
Track 01: Length: 04:03.73, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'James Blunt - Back To Bedlam - 01 High.mp3'.
Track 02: Length: 03:33.04, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'James Blunt - Back To Bedlam - 02 You're Beautiful.mp3'.
Track 03: Length: 03:42.63, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'James Blunt - Back To Bedlam - 03 Wisemen.mp3'.
Track 04: Length: 04:18.24, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'James Blunt - Back To Bedlam - 04 Goodbye My Lover.mp3'.
Track 05: Length: 04:04.20, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'James Blunt - Back To Bedlam - 05 Tears And Rain.mp3'.
Track 06: Length: 03:33.11, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'James Blunt - Back To Bedlam - 06 Out Of My Mind.mp3'.
Track 07: Length: 04:24.66, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'James Blunt - Back To Bedlam - 07 So Long Jimmy.mp3'.
Track 08: Length: 03:37.09, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'James Blunt - Back To Bedlam - 08 Billy.mp3'.
Track 09: Length: 04:06.42, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'James Blunt - Back To Bedlam - 09 Cry.mp3'.
Track 10: Length: 04:02.68, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'James Blunt - Back To Bedlam - 10 No Bravery.mp3'.
Track 11: Length: 04:45.60, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Track03.MP3'.
Track 12: Length: 04:58.65, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: '09 - Picture (w-Sheryl Crow).mp3'.
Track 13: Length: 05:08.73, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Bon Jovi - Thank You For Loving Me.mp3'.
Track 14: Length: 04:55.47, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Celine Dion - Ave Maria.mp3'.
Track 15: Length: 03:59.62, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Roxette - The Ballad Hits - Unreal.mp3'.
Track 16: Length: 01:21.37, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Wedding Singer - Grow Old With You.mp3'.
Total size: 65:09.49

19:56:25 #2 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3048
PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104
Buffer underrun protection activated

19:56:25 #3 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 525
ReadBuffer-Pipe got 39936KB of Memory

19:56:25 #4 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 124
Reader running

19:56:25 #5 Text 0 File Writer.cpp, Line 113
Writer E: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104 running

19:56:25 #6 Text 0 File AudioCompilationImpl.cpp, Line 842
DRM: StartDrmRecording(RealRec:1, ImageRec:0, Copies:1)
DRM: Beginning burn process.

19:56:25 #7 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3342
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using CD-R/RW media

19:56:26 #8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 279
Last possible write address on media: 359845 ( 79:59.70)
Last address to be written: 293073 ( 65:09.48)

19:56:26 #9 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 291
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

19:56:26 #10 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2578
Recorder: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104

19:56:26 #11 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 458
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

19:56:26 #12 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 847
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (James Blunt - Back To Bedlam - 01 High.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 18298 (18298) = #18298/4:3.73
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 18298 blocks [E: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104]
1: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (James Blunt - Back To Bedlam - 02 You're Beautiful.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 15979 (15979) = #15979/3:33.4
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 15979 blocks [E: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104]
2: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (James Blunt - Back To Bedlam - 03 Wisemen.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 16713 (16713) = #16713/3:42.63
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 16713 blocks [E: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104]
3: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (James Blunt - Back To Bedlam - 04 Goodbye My Lover.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 19374 (19374) = #19374/4:18.24
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 19374 blocks [E: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104]
4: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (James Blunt - Back To Bedlam - 05 Tears And Rain.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 18320 (18320) = #18320/4:4.20
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 18320 blocks [E: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104]
5: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (James Blunt - Back To Bedlam - 06 Out Of My Mind.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 15986 (15986) = #15986/3:33.11
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 15986 blocks [E: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104]
6: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (James Blunt - Back To Bedlam - 07 So Long Jimmy.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 19866 (19866) = #19866/4:24.66
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 19866 blocks [E: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104]
7: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (James Blunt - Back To Bedlam - 08 Billy.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 16284 (16284) = #16284/3:37.9
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 16284 blocks [E: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104]
8: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (James Blunt - Back To Bedlam - 09 Cry.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 18492 (18492) = #18492/4:6.42
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 18492 blocks [E: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104]
9: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (James Blunt - Back To Bedlam - 10 No Bravery.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 18218 (18218) = #18218/4:2.68
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 18218 blocks [E: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104]
10: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Track03.MP3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 21435 (21435) = #21435/4:45.60
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 21435 blocks [E: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104]
11: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (09 - Picture (w-Sheryl Crow).mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 22415 (22415) = #22415/4:58.65
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 22415 blocks [E: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104]
12: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Bon Jovi - Thank You For Loving Me.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 23173 (23173) = #23173/5:8.73
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 23173 blocks [E: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104]
13: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Celine Dion - Ave Maria.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 22172 (22172) = #22172/4:55.47
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 22172 blocks [E: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104]
14: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Roxette - The Ballad Hits - Unreal.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 17987 (17987) = #17987/3:59.62
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 17987 blocks [E: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104]
15: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Wedding Singer - Grow Old With You.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 6112 (6112) = #6112/1:21.37
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 6112 blocks [E: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104]
--------------------------------------------------------------

19:56:28 #13 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1059
Prepare recorder [E: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 16:
1: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 0 352800 43389696, ISRC ""
2: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 43389696 43742496 81325104, ISRC ""
3: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 81325104 81677904 120986880, ISRC ""
4: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 120986880 121339680 166907328, ISRC ""
5: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 166907328 167260128 210348768, ISRC ""
6: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 210348768 210701568 248300640, ISRC ""
7: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 248300640 248653440 295378272, ISRC ""
8: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 295378272 295731072 334031040, ISRC ""
9: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 334031040 334383840 377877024, ISRC ""
10: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 377877024 378229824 421078560, ISRC ""
11: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 421078560 421431360 471846480, ISRC ""
12: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 471846480 472199280 524919360, ISRC ""
13: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 524919360 525272160 579775056, ISRC ""
14: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 579775056 580127856 632276400, ISRC ""
15: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 632276400 632629200 674934624, ISRC ""
16: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 674934624 675287424 689662848, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
__Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_RecDep_______ ___
-150 | lead-in | 0 | 0x01 | 0x00
-150 | 1 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
18298 | 2 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
18448 | 2 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
34427 | 3 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
34577 | 3 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
51290 | 4 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
51440 | 4 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
70814 | 5 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
70964 | 5 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
89284 | 6 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
89434 | 6 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
105420 | 7 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
105570 | 7 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
125436 | 8 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
125586 | 8 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
141870 | 9 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
142020 | 9 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
160512 | 10 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
160662 | 10 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
178880 | 11 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
179030 | 11 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
200465 | 12 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
200615 | 12 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
223030 | 13 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
223180 | 13 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
246353 | 14 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
246503 | 14 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
268675 | 15 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
268825 | 15 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
286812 | 16 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
286962 | 16 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
293074 | lead-out | 1 | 0x01 | 0x00

19:56:28 #14 Text 0 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 36
SPTILockVolume - completed successfully for FCTL_LOCK_VOLUME

19:56:29 #15 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1725
Burn process started at 8x (1,200 KB/s)

19:56:29 #16 SPTI -1189 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 323
E: CdRom1: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1189)
Sense Key: 0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
Sense Code: 0x30
Sense Qual: 0x02
CDB Data: 0xAD 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 40 00 00 00 
Sense Area: 0x70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 00 30 02 
Buffer x0343b000: Len x4000

19:56:29 #17 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2685
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

19:56:29 #18 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2685
Verifying disc position of item 1 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #18448

19:56:29 #19 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2685
Verifying disc position of item 2 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #34577

19:56:29 #20 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2685
Verifying disc position of item 3 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #51440

19:56:29 #21 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2685
Verifying disc position of item 4 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #70964

19:56:29 #22 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2685
Verifying disc position of item 5 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #89434

19:56:29 #23 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2685
Verifying disc position of item 6 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #105570

19:56:29 #24 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2685
Verifying disc position of item 7 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #125586

19:56:29 #25 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2685
Verifying disc position of item 8 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #142020

19:56:29 #26 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2685
Verifying disc position of item 9 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #160662

19:56:29 #27 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2685
Verifying disc position of item 10 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #179030

19:56:29 #28 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2685
Verifying disc position of item 11 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #200615

19:56:29 #29 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2685
Verifying disc position of item 12 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #223180

19:56:29 #30 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2685
Verifying disc position of item 13 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #246503

19:56:29 #31 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2685
Verifying disc position of item 14 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #268825

19:56:29 #32 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2685
Verifying disc position of item 15 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #286962

19:56:29 #33 Text 0 File MMC.cpp, Line 16932
StartDAO : CD-Text - On

19:56:29 #34 Text 0 File MMC.cpp, Line 17165
CueData, Len=272
01 00 00 41 00 00 00 00 
01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
01 01 01 00 00 00 02 00 
01 02 00 00 00 04 05 49 
01 02 01 00 00 04 07 49 
01 03 00 00 00 07 29 02 
01 03 01 00 00 07 2b 02 
01 04 00 00 00 0b 19 41 
01 04 01 00 00 0b 1b 41 
01 05 00 00 00 0f 2e 0e 
01 05 01 00 00 0f 30 0e 
01 06 00 00 00 13 34 22 
01 06 01 00 00 13 36 22 
01 07 00 00 00 17 1b 2d 
01 07 01 00 00 17 1d 2d 
01 08 00 00 00 1b 36 24 
01 08 01 00 00 1b 38 24 
01 09 00 00 00 1f 21 2d 
01 09 01 00 00 1f 23 2d 
01 0a 00 00 00 23 2a 0c 
01 0a 01 00 00 23 2c 0c 
01 0b 00 00 00 27 2f 05 
01 0b 01 00 00 27 31 05 
01 0c 00 00 00 2c 22 41 
01 0c 01 00 00 2c 24 41 
01 0d 00 00 00 31 23 37 
01 0d 01 00 00 31 25 37 
01 0e 00 00 00 36 2e 35 
01 0e 01 00 00 36 30 35 
01 0f 00 00 00 3b 2c 19 
01 0f 01 00 00 3b 2e 19 
01 10 00 00 00 3f 2e 0c 
01 10 01 00 00 3f 30 0c 
01 aa 01 01 00 41 09 31 

19:56:35 #35 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1197
19:56:35.234 - E: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104 : Queue again later

19:57:12 #36 SPTI -1106 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 323
E: CdRom1: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1106)
Sense Key: 0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
Sense Code: 0x73
Sense Qual: 0x03
CDB Data: 0x2A 00 FF FF D5 38 00 02 AA 00 00 00 
Sense Area: 0x71 00 03 00 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 00 73 03 
Buffer x03890000: Len xffc0
0x20 10 28 1C 02 30 01 14 1C 26 05 23 1A 33 00 33 
0x00 04 2D 29 19 07 0F 16 20 10 30 1D 00 32 01 12 
0x1B 36 0D 2B 00 04 09 2F 1B 22 01 0A 1B 35 13 3E 

19:57:12 #37 CDR -1106 File Writer.cpp, Line 302
Power calibration error
E: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104

19:57:13 #38 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 228
all writers idle, stopping conversion

19:57:13 #39 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 222
conversion idle, stopping reader

19:57:13 #40 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1725
Burn process failed at 8x (1,200 KB/s)

19:57:13 #41 Text 0 File AudioCompilationImpl.cpp, Line 867
DRM: DRM burn session terminated.

19:57:13 #42 Text 0 File AudioCompilationImpl.cpp, Line 896
DRM: Closing entire DRM handling. Bye.


Existing drivers:

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

try here it sounds similar

http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/93406


----------



## Fler (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi!
Not long ago i have the same problem.
Problem was with) DRIVER for my DVD, RW Recorder


----------

